# "απ' ότι" ή "απ' ό,τι"; απ' ό,τι



## lexalkon (Jul 16, 2008)

Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξαναγίνει η ίδια ερώτηση και απλά δεν την ανακάλυψα, αλλά η αναζήτηση δε μου έδωσε θετικά αποτελέσματα, οπότε... Διαβάζοντας τις συζητήσεις του forum έχω λύσει κατα καιρούς διάφορα γλωσσολογικά ερωτήματα. Είπα λοιπόν να ζητήσω τη γνώση σας πάνω στο θέμα του τίτλου: "απ' ότι" ή "απ' ό,τι" ή και τα δύο ανάλογα με το νόημα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

_Καλώς τον /την._

Μόνο «*απ' ό,τι*».

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ σε ποια περίπτωση θα είχαμε *_απ' ότι_. Άλλωστε, και με ένα πρόχειρο κοίταγμα στα παραδείγματα του Γκουγκλ, τα *_απ' ότι_ που βλέπω θα έπρεπε να είναι *απ' ό,τι*.


----------



## lexalkon (Jul 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> _Καλώς τον._



Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα :)



nickel said:


> Μόνο «*απ' ό,τι*».
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ σε ποια περίπτωση θα είχαμε *_απ' ότι_.



Και γω απ' ό,τι χρησιμοποιώ αλλά είχα τόσες πολλές διαφωνίες με φίλους και γνωστούς που είπα να ζητήσω πιο ειδική γνώμη και άποψη καθώς είχα αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω για τα γραφόμενά μου... Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

Το καλωσόρισμα είναι κόλπο, για να εξαναγκάζω το αμελές μέλος να «εκδηλωθεί» (come out), οπότε, μόλις εκδηλωθεί, του κοτσάρω το απαραίτητο συμβολάκι.

Και τώρα να αναρωτηθούμε για τον πραγματικό πονοκέφαλο: _τόσες πολλές_ (68.000 ευρήματα) ή _τόσο πολλές_ (16.000 ευρήματα);


----------



## danae (Jul 16, 2008)

Τόσο πολλές. Τόσο καλές κ.λπ. 
Παρ' όλα αυτά, συνηθίζεται το "τόσες πολλές". 
Στο θέμα αναφέρεται και η Ιωάννα Παπαζαφείρη, στον πρώτο τόμο του "Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας μας", σσ. 63 και 64. 

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι:

Γιατί κ.λπ. και όχι κ.τ.λ.;

"Παρ' όλα αυτά" ή "παρόλα αυτά". Εγώ το γράφω σε δυο λέξεις και γράφω σε μία το "παρόλο", που είναι διαφορετικό. Τι λέτε εσείς;


----------



## lexalkon (Jul 16, 2008)

Χμ, ενδιαφέρον. Την ώρα που το έγραφα ομολογώ ότι είχα κάποιους ενδοιασμούς . Βέβαια τα ευρήματα στο google δεν είναι πάντα αξιόπιστα και ίσως μόνο μια τάση παρά μια πραγματικότητα δηλώνουν κατά τη γνώμη μου. Δε γνωρίζω αν είναι λάθος ή σωστό αλλά μόνο τι μου ακούγεται καλύτερα κι αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι πάντα σωστό ;).

"Τόσες πολλές" μου ακούγεται πιο καλά πάντως, αν όντως είναι λάθος πείτε μου να το κόψω...
Επίσης συμφωνώ με "παρ' όλα αυτά" και "παρόλο", για το "κ.λπ. - κ.τ.λ." θα ήθελα να μάθω:)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Πρώτα, ένα ωραίο κόλπο. Αναζήτηση στο πλήρες σώμα του ΛΚΝ. Ψάχνουμε για το παρ' όλα αυτά. (Αν ψάξουμε για *_παρόλα αυτά_, θα πάρουμε μόνο την ... παλάβρα.) Και αν επαναλάβετε το τεστ με το «παρόλο που», θα πάρετε 4 σελίδες ευρήματα. Τα συζητήσαμε κι εδώ.

Χρησιμοποιήστε *κ.λπ.* ή *κ.τ.λ.* (ή _κτλ_. όπως γραφούν κάποιοι, ακόμα πιο σύντομα). Θέλετε να κάνετε κάποια διαφοροποίηση ανάμεσα σε «και λοιπά» και «και τα λοιπά»; Θα ήταν πολύ ψείρισμα, δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Απλώς ας μη γράφουμε *_κ.λ.π._

Για το _τόσο πολλές διαφωνίες_, μπορεί να ανοίξουμε καινούργιο νήμα. Υπάρχουν _τόσες και τόσες απόψεις_ πάνω στο θέμα (μπα, δεν είναι πολλές, παράδειγμα έφτιαχνα).


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

Και κάτι ακόμα: γράφω "σ' το είπα" αλλά --αν θυμάμαι καλά-- μου το έχουν διορθώσει σε "στο είπα". Το "στο" δεν είναι μόνο για το σε (εις) +το;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Επισήμως, σωστό παραμένει το *σ' το είπα*. Αλλά και το άλλο *στο* (π.χ. _πού στο καλό;_) βγαίνει από το «εις το». Και η τάση να γράφουμε _στο έδωσα_, _στα έλεγα_, _στους πήρα_, _στην έγραψα_, σημαίνει ότι μάλλον η γραμματική θα υποχωρήσει σε λίγα χρόνια. Προς το παρόν, εγώ θα σου άλλαζα το «στο είπα» σε «σ' το είπα». Όχι μόνο επειδή το λέει η γραμματική. Μου αρέσει να φαίνεται η διαφορά από το άλλο «στο», αλλά και από το _μου το 'πε_ και _του το 'πα_.


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

Ακριβώς! Επειδή είναι διαφορετικό κι εμένα μου αρέσει να φαίνεται η διαφορά...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 18, 2008)

nickel said:


> Χρησιμοποιήστε *κ.λπ.* ή *κ.τ.λ.* (ή _κτλ_. όπως γραφούν κάποιοι, ακόμα πιο σύντομα). Θέλετε να κάνετε κάποια διαφοροποίηση ανάμεσα σε «και λοιπά» και «και τα λοιπά»; Θα ήταν πολύ ψείρισμα, δεν νομίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Απλώς ας μη γράφουμε *_κ.λ.π._


Είναι όντως πολύ ψείρισμα, αλλά έχω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο. Η "θεωρία" μου είναι ότι το "κλπ" αρχικά σήμαινε "και λοιπά παρόμοια", το οποίο με την πάροδο του χρόνου έγινε "και λοιπά" χάριν συντομίας, το "κλπ" όμως έμεινε. Βέβαια πλέον το "και λοιπά" το έχουμε συνηθίσει, αν όμως το σκεφτούμε κυριολεκτικά, είναι τόσο αόριστο όσο και το "και άλλα". Αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε όταν λέμε "και λοιπά" είναι στην πραγματικότητα "και άλλα παρόμοια", εκτός αν αναφερόμαστε σε μια λίστα που είναι ήδη γνωστή στον αναγνώστη, οπότε λέμε "και τα λοιπά", που δηλαδή είναι γνωστά και δεν χρειάζεται να τα απαριθμήσουμε. Αν, λοιπόν, η θεωρία μου είναι σωστή, τότε και το "κ.λ.π." είναι σωστό, αν αυτό είναι που θέλουμε να πούμε.

Και συνεχίζω το ψείρισμα με άλλη ερώτηση. Η πρόταση "οι πλανήτες του ηλιακού μας συστήματος, δηλαδή η Γη, ο Κρόνος, ο Άρης *κ.τ.λ*." είναι σωστή γραμματικά, αφού το ουδέτερο γένος του κ.τ.λ. δεν ταιριάζει με το υποκείμενο;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Γράφει ο Dr Moshe:

Εν πρώτοις, η φρ. _καὶ τὰ λοιπά _(με άρθρο) είναι συχνότατη στη χρήση κατά την ελληνιστική εποχή και απαντά σε πολλούς συγγραφείς εκείνης της περιόδου. Οι Ρωμαίοι απέδωσαν την εν λόγω φράση με τη λατ. _et cetera _«και λοιπά» (χωρίς, φυσικά, άρθρο), από όπου μέσω της Γαλλικής επανήλθε στα Ελληνικά με τον τύπο _και λοιπά_.

Ως εκ τούτου, οι επιλογές είναι:

*και τα λοιπά*: κτλ. (ελληνιστική), κ.τ.λ.
*και λοιπά*: κλπ. (με αναδανεισμό), κ.λπ.

Οι τελείες μεταξύ των γραμμάτων είναι προαιρετικές. Εφόσον η επιλογή _κτλ._ έχει μακρό βίο τόσων αιώνων και διασώζεται μέχρι σήμερα, ίσως δεν θα ήταν άτοπο να την προτιμήσετε.


----------



## pshleas (Aug 22, 2010)

2 χρόνια και κάτι μετά το τελευταίο σχόλιο, και για να επιστρέψω στην αρχική έννοια της ανάρτησης, έχω κολλήσει με τη φράση:

"... παρουσιάζεται μεγαλύτερη αιμορραγία *από ό,τι* πριν την ασθένεια... "

Τελικά, θέλει κόμμα λόγω της έκφρασης "από ό,τι", έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Σωστά, θέλει κόμμα/υποδιαστολή.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Με φλύαρο τρόπο, με τη σιγουριά και τη σαφήνεια της επανάληψης, θα ήταν «...παρουσιάζεται μεγαλύτερη αιμορραγία από _την αιμορραγία που παρουσιαζόταν_ πριν την ασθένεια... "

Μπορεί να γίνει πιο σύντομο με δύο τρόπους:

«...παρουσιάζεται μεγαλύτερη αιμορραγία από όση (_ή_ απ' όση) παρουσιαζόταν πριν την ασθένεια... "
«...παρουσιάζεται μεγαλύτερη αιμορραγία από ό,τι (_ή_ απ' ό,τι) πριν την ασθένεια... "

Αυτό το *ό,τι* θέλει πάντα κόμμα. Το άλλο *ότι* (ο σύνδεσμος) μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από το *πως*.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 22, 2010)

κι' επειδή αναφέρθηκε το βιβλίο "Λάθη στη χρήση της γλώσσας μας"

το σωστό θά 'ταν να γράψει Λάθη κατά την χρήση της γλώσσας μας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2010)

tsiros said:


> το σωστό θά 'ταν να γράψει Λάθη κατά την χρήση της γλώσσας μας.


Αυτό το λέτε, κύριε Τσίρο μου, επειδή βλέπετε μια συγκεκριμένη γέφυρα ανάμεσα στα _λάθη_ και τη _χρήση_. Ναι, είναι πιο ωραίο να πούμε «λάθη που γίνονται κατά τη χρήση της γλώσσας», αλλά μπορεί και να εννοούμε «λάθη που διαπιστώνουμε / παρατηρούμε στη χρήση της γλώσσας». Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το _κατά_ θα ήταν παρεξηγήσιμο και λανθασμένο.

Εκτός του ότι, βέβαια, μπορούμε άνετα πια να λέμε π.χ. _στα χρόνια της τουρκοκρατίας_ αντί _κατά τα χρόνια_ κ.λπ.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 22, 2010)

εγώ βλέπω κατάχρηση της πρόθεσης εις ή σε.

Σχετικά με το "ό,τι", είναι δύο λέξεις ή μία που περιλαμβάνει και κόμμα ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2010)

tsiros said:


> εγώ βλέπω κατάχρηση της πρόθεσης εις ή σε.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Μάλιστα βλέπω ότι εκεί που οι Άγγλοι, ας πούμε, έχουν _at, in, on, to_ και σπάμε το κεφάλι μας να μάθουμε τις διαφορές, στα ελληνικά με ένα *σε* τεμπελιάζουμε και κακομαθαίνουμε. Κακό είναι; Μόνο αν δεν φροντίζουμε να μας καταλάβει ο άλλος. Ας βάζουμε στο στόχαστρο την τεμπελιά που σκοτώνει τη σαφήνεια και την κατανόηση.




tsiros said:


> Σχετικά με το "ό,τι", είναι δύο λέξεις ή μία που περιλαμβάνει και κόμμα ;


Μία λέξη, το ουδέτερο τού _όστις_, που παίρνει την υποδιαστολή για να μην το μπερδεύουμε με το ειδικό _ότι_. Είναι τεμπελιά να μη βάζουμε αυτό το κόμμα, όπως είναι τεμπελιά π.χ. να μη διακρίνουμε το ερωτηματικό *πώς* από το ειδικό *πως*.


----------



## pshleas (Aug 26, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, λοιπόν, για ό,τι γράφτηκε εδώ σχετικά, πιστεύω ότι δεν θα τα ξαναμπερδέψω...


----------



## pidyo (Aug 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> Επισήμως, σωστό παραμένει το *σ' το είπα*. Αλλά και το άλλο *στο* (π.χ. _πού στο καλό;_) βγαίνει από το «εις το». Και η τάση να γράφουμε _στο έδωσα_, _στα έλεγα_, _στους πήρα_, _στην έγραψα_, σημαίνει ότι μάλλον η γραμματική θα υποχωρήσει σε λίγα χρόνια. Προς το παρόν, εγώ θα σου άλλαζα το «στο είπα» σε «σ' το είπα». Όχι μόνο επειδή το λέει η γραμματική. Μου αρέσει να φαίνεται η διαφορά από το άλλο «στο», αλλά και από το _μου το 'πε_ και _του το 'πα_.



Καλημέρα και καλό φθινόπωρο. 

Φοβάμαι πως η μάχη του _σ' το είπα_ είναι ήδη μια μάχη οπισθοφυλακής με προδιαγεγραμμένο τέλος. Ο κύριος λόγος είναι το _σ' το 'πα_ (πολύ πιο σύνηθες από το _σ' το είπα_): δύο απόστροφοι σε πέντε γράμματα είναι πάρα πολλές, ιδίως για τη γενιά του SMS.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Φοβάμαι πως η μάχη του _σ' το είπα_ είναι ήδη μια μάχη οπισθοφυλακής με προδιαγεγραμμένο τέλος. Ο κύριος λόγος είναι το _σ' το 'πα_ (πολύ πιο σύνηθες από το _σ' το είπα_): δύο απόστροφοι σε πέντε γράμματα είναι πάρα πολλές, ιδίως για τη γενιά του SMS.


Καλό φθινόπωρο στους επανακάμπτοντες.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πια να στηριχτώ ούτε στο επιχείρημα περί γραμματικής. Η καινούργια δεν έχει ούτε ένα «σ' το» (και με τη διαδικασία της γαργάρας δεν έχει ούτε ένα «στο» για «σ' το» — απ' τ' άλλα έχει τόσα που βαρέθηκα τα πολλά Find next). Σκοπεύω πάντως να το διατηρήσω, περισσότερο ίσως από γραφικότητα παρά επειδή υπάρχουν αντιδραστικά κοκαλάκια μέσα μου. Όπως φαίνεται και πιο πάνω, προτιμώ να γράψω «σ' το 'πα» παρά *«στόπα» ή να αρχίσω να τραγουδώ «σου του είπα και σου το ξαναλέω». :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> προτιμώ να γράψω «σ' το 'πα» παρά *«στόπα»


Τώρα ξέρεις τι σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά που ακούω _στόπα_: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Стопа.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 29, 2010)

με τα σούπα μούπες μουπε τούπες τούπε και "όπως σούπα", ας θυμηθούμε το 

".. Καίτοι αγράμματη, η γραία μ’ εδίδαξεν ότι εις την ελληνικήν γλώσσαν, άλλως νοούμεν, άλλως ομιλούμεν και άλλως γράφομεν ..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2010)

tsiros said:


> ".. Καίτοι αγράμματη, η γραία μ’ εδίδαξεν ότι εις την ελληνικήν γλώσσαν, άλλως νοούμεν, άλλως ομιλούμεν και άλλως γράφομεν ..."


Μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω πάντως, ότι και στις δύο ξένες γλώσσες όπου κάπως τα κουτσοκαταφέρνω (γερμανικά και αγγλικά), η φράση αυτή είναι εξίσου ισχυρή στη γενικότητά της. Νομίζω και σε άλλες, αλλά εκεί δεν είμαι και τόσο ειδικός...


----------



## tsiros (Aug 29, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... η φράση αυτή είναι εξίσου ισχυρή στη γενικότητά της....



ενδεχομένως έχει να κάνει με τα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά και ρόλο του γραπτού λόγου.

Ισως και να μήν είναι (πάντα) "απομαγνητοφώνηση" του προφορικού λόγου.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Βοήθεια, έχω κολλήσει! :) Γράφουμε «δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε το ότι ήρθε», ή «το ό,τι ήρθε»;


----------



## Philip (Feb 16, 2012)

το _ότι _κόλλησες δείχνει _ότι _δεν ξέρεις _ότι _το σωστό είναι "το _ότι _ήρθε".:):)


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> «δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε το ότι ήρθε»


Πειράζει που δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα απ' αυτή τη φράση; Να 'βρισκα τουλάχιστον κάτι στον πληθυντικό για να το χρίσω υποκείμενο του "φταίνε"! Ή μήπως παρελαύνουν και άλλα "το *ότι*" μετά το πρώτο για να συνθέσουν το υποκείμενο; Δεν θα ήταν βέβαια *ό,τι* κομψότερο...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 16, 2012)

Πού να πειράζει; _Φταίει _ήθελα να γράψω η φυρομυαλισμένη...


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2012)

Τότε σε κάλυψε πλήρως ο Philip.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Όταν ήμουν μικρός, για να διαχωρίσω το _ότι_ από το _ό,τι_, τα αντικαθιστούσα στο μυαλό μου με _που_ και _οτιδήποτε_, αντίστοιχα. Στο προκείμενο, "_δεν ξέρω αν φταίει που ήρθε_".


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Αυτό το *το ότι* μπορεί συνήθως να αναλυθεί σε *το γεγονός ότι*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Σωστά, αλλά έτσι δεν γλυτώνεις από το ότι.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους :)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 26, 2012)

Οπωσδήποτε το κόμμα που κάνει την αντωνυμία (ή μάλλον τις αντωνυμίες) "ό τι" > "ό,τι" βοηθάει πολύ στο να το ξεχωρίζουμε από τον σύνδεσμο "ότι". Προβληματίζομαι ωστόσο για το αν θα πρέπει να παραμείνει ο τόνος στο μοναχικό "ο" του "ό,τι" καθώς δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί καμιά σύγχυση. Εγώ πάντως το τονίζω, καθώς και το συνήθισα και δεν είδα μέχρι τώρα κάτι εναντίον του...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Γιατί να μην τονιστεί; Αφού είναι δισύλλαβη παροξύτονη. Η μη ύπαρξη τόνου δεν προκαλεί καμμιά σύγχυση στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των λέξεων. Π.χ., στην προηγούμενη περίοδο δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια λέξη που να χρειάζεται κόμμα για αποφυγή σύγχυσης.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 26, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι δύο μονοσύλλαβες που χωρίζονται με ένα κόμμα. Δισύλλαβη έγινε με τον καιρό, γιατί πάψαμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το αναφορικό "ο" και το αόριστο "τι". Από τη συνέχεια ωστόσο της παρατήρησής σου, διαφαίνεται ότι μάλλον συμφωνείς στον "μη τονισμό", καθώς _"η μη ύπαρξη τόνου δεν προκαλεί καμμιά σύγχυση στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των λέξεων"_


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Ναι, συμφωνώ. Παρότι μάλλον δεν θα αποβάλλω ποτέ την συνήθεια να τονίζω, πιστεύω ότι οι ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις αμφισημίας δεν δικαιολογούν την ύπαρξη του τονικού σημαδιού, πολύ περισσότερο γιατί η σύνταξη ξεκαθαρίζει σχεδόν πάντα τα πράγματα ενώ ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να αποτελεί αφορμή για λογοπαίγνια. Περιπτώσεις σύγχυσης ενέχουν διάφορα φαινόμενα στον λόγο, όπως η χρήση του ίδιου τύπου για την γενική και την αιτιατική πληθυντικού τηου αδύναμου τύπου της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (θέλει να μας μαγειρέψει) κι ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνεννόησης. Χώρια τις κοινές ορθογραφίες διαφορετικών λέξεων (κόμμα, ήπιες, άδεια). Ωστόσο η γραμματική και το συντακτικό βάζουν τα πράγματα στην θέση τους (πολλές φορές και μόνο η στίξη).

Υπάρχουν δυο επιχειρήματα υπέρ του τονισμού κι αυτά είναι η εκμάθηση μιας λέξης και η μικρή παραδρομή του μυαλού, μέχρι η σύνταξη να ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα. Το πρώτο όμως είναι χρήσιμο μόνο στο σχολείο και το δεύτερο είναι αμελητέο. Διαβάζω μια ζωή κόμικς και ποτέ δεν θυμάμαι να κοντοστάθηκα σε μια φράση, λόγω αμφισημίας (τα κόμικς είναι συνήθως σε κεφαλαία γραφή).

Μάλιστα το context είναι τόσο πιο ισχυρό που συμβαίνει να διαβάσεις μια λέξη στην ροή του, που όμως έχει τον λάθος τόνο, και να μην το προσέξεις καν. Π.χ.:

_-Άκου τι ωραία που κελαηδούν τα πούλια._

Μου έχει τύχει να πέσω σε τέτοια λάθη και να το αντιληφθώ μετά το πέρας μερικών δευτερολέπτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _-Άκου τι ωραία που κελαηδούν τα πούλια._


_-Άκου τι ωραία που κελαηδούν τα πούλια_ επανέλαβε ο Τζόνι Τάβλαρης, φέρνοντας τρίτη συνεχόμενη φορά εξάρες και κλείνοντας επιτέλους και την παραμαμά του άτυχου Αρμένιου πρωταθλητή Καντεμιάν. _Δεν θα το παρατήσεις επιτέλους; Ούτε στη φυλακή δεν το παίζουν αυτό.... _:) :)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 26, 2012)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Κάποιες λέξεις κατέληξαν να έχουν πολλαπλές έννοιες χωρίς να έχουν αλλάξει καν την ηχητική τους μορφή (κόμμα), άλλες την άλλαξαν χάριν της σημασίας (άδεια) ενώ άλλες γράφονται παρόμοια, έχοντας όμως διαφορετική ακουστική, ετυμολογία και σημασία (ήπιες). Σε βιβλία γραμματικής έχω συναντήσει ένα σημείο στίξης (υφέν) κάτω από τις συμπροφερόμενες συλλαβές, που επισημαίνει το φθογγικό πάθος στον αναγνώστη. Θα ήταν βέβαια σχολαστικό έως παράλογο να αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται, καθώς όπως προανέφερες, στη ρύμη του λόγου ο κίνδυνος παρανόησης είναι πρακτικά ανύπαρκτος.
Ήδη το επιβεβαίωσα ακόμα μια φορά με το παράδειγμά σου, που το διάβασα επανειλημμένως μέχρι να εντοπίσω τον παρατονισμό!


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Καλύτερα να επιμένουμε να το λέμε *υποδιαστολή* το σημαδάκι στο *ό,τι*, επειδή δεν είναι κόμμα. Υπάρχει καλή σχετική περιγραφή στη Wikipedia:

*Hypodiastole* is a textual mark developed in ancient Greek texts before the separation of words by spaces was commonplace. It was used together with the hyphen (_enotikon_) to mark how the words should be read correctly. A hyphen was placed between words that should be read as one, while a hypodiastole was put between words that would have been otherwise incorrectly separated. Compare «ἐστὶ,νοῦς» ("it is a mind") to «ἐστὶν,οὖς» ("it is an ear"), or «ὅ,τι» ("whatever") to «ὅτι» ("that"). The symbol looks somewhat similar to the comma but has different function and has its own character in Unicode ISO/IEC 10646 standard (U+2E12) (⸒).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypodiastole

και μια ακόμα πιο χορταστική από τον Nick Nicholas:

In Classical Greek, the indefinite pronoun "whatever" was thought of as two words: ὅ τι; it is written accordingly in the modern typography of Classical Greek. It was thus distinct from the cognate conjunction ὅτι "that", which is written as one word. Now, if you want to distinguish between the two using a hypodiastole, before the invention of spaces, you would put one in for the former: ὅ,τι, and leave it out in the latter. (You would also put hypodiastole in lots of other places; the classic example is εστι,νους = ἐστὶ νοῦς "it is a mind" vs. εστιν,ους = ἐστὶν οὖς "it is an ear".) But when the time came to put the spaces in, people already felt that ὅ,τι "whatever" was a single word (which it assuredly is in Modern Greek—the distinction between ὅ,τι and ὅτι is now that the latter is unstressed). If "whatever" is a single word, no one wanted to start writing it as two words. So ὅ,τι stayed written as a single word, with no space; the hypodiastole stayed in place, now serving to disambiguate it from the conjunction ὅτι. The hypodiastole is not a punctuating comma in this context, which is why no space appears after it. (In this function, it is like the decimal comma, which is also used in Greece.)
http://www.tlg.uci.edu/~opoudjis/unicode/punctuation.html

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο τονισμός. Όλοι θεωρούν ότι είναι μία παροξύτονη δισύλλαβη λέξη. Το κακό είναι το μπέρδεμα με το _ότι_, μπέρδεμα που μπορεί να κάνουμε και οι πιο προσεκτικοί, αλλά στα γραφτά των αδιάφορων τα [óti] έχουν γίνει ένα. Helle, αποκωδικοποιείς αμέσως σωστά το «Πες ότι θέλεις»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Στην πραγματικότητα, ξεκάρφωτες φράσεις βρίσκουμε μόνο σε επικεφαλίδες, άρα το "πες ότι θέλεις" δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το συναντήσω κάπου τελείως μόνο του. Όμως εδώ δεν είναι μόνο ο τόνος, είναι και η υποδιαστολή. Ακόμα κι αν πετάξουμε την υποδιαστολή και η φράση βρίσκεται κάπου ξεκάρφωτη, ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να αποφύγει τον σκόπελο, χρησιμοποιώντας αναλυτική σύνταξη ή "πως" αντί "ότι". Αν είναι "Πες ότι θέλεις!", το θαυμαστικό προδιαθέτει για επιτονισμό στο ότι, άρα είναι ό,τι. Επίσης ο συγγραφέας μπορεί να πει "λέγε ότι θέλεις", για να εκφράσει το "ό,τι", που δεν μπορεί να παρερμηνευτεί σαν υποθετικός λόγος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Αν περνούσαμε σε ένα σύστημα όπου θα τονίζαμε όπως προφέρουμε (κακή ιδέα — οι περισσότεροι φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να παίξουν τέτοια παιχνίδια), τότε θα γράφαμε:
Πες οτι θέλεις (=Πες πως θέλεις)
Πες ότι θέλεις (=Πες οτιδήποτε θέλεις)

Μέχρι τότε, ας γράφουμε:
Πες ότι θέλεις (=Πες πως θέλεις)
Πες ό,τι θέλεις (=Πες οτιδήποτε θέλεις)
και οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2012)

Γιατί πού είπα εγώ ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να γράφουμε στο μονοτονικό χωρίς απόφαση; Το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι εγώ είμαι υπέρ αυτής της ιδέας (του ατονικού).


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Δεν του λέω εσένα τους κανόνες. Καλό είναι να τους επαναλαμβάνουμε πότε πότε, μη νομίσουν οι περαστικοί ότι πειραματιζόμαστε. 

Προσπαθώντας να προβλέψω την επόμενη μεγάλη εξέλιξη στη γλώσσα μας, σκέφτομαι πότε πότε ότι θα είναι το ατονικό. Εφαρμόζεται ήδη στα γκρίκλις, αλλά και σε πρόχειρα γραφτά στο διαδίκτυο. Το επιχείρημά μου ενάντια στο ατονικό δεν είναι οι λέξεις με διαφορετική σημασία ανάλογα με τον τονισμό, αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί εύκολα. Είναι το ότι μπορείς να γράψεις με ατονικό _αφού_ έχεις μάθει να τονίζεις σωστά τις λέξεις. Γιατί να δυσκολέψουμε τόσο πολύ αυτόν που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα; Όμως, επειδή τις αλλαγές στην γλώσσα δεν τις επιφέρουν ούτε οι μαθητές ούτε οι συντηρητικοί, το ατονικό δεν είναι κάτι που θα απέκλεια.


----------

